# I need help making my own alg sheet



## Caden Fisher (Apr 27, 2022)

Hi. The title pretty much sums it up. I want to make a squan alg sheet for co to ep. I’ll probably make it on google docs, but I need a template. Something like this where I can color in what I need to for the algs. If anyone knows an easy way to do this, pls let me know. I don’t have a laptop but I have an iPad. Thanks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

Lmao same


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 29, 2022)

I don't have the technology you have, but what if you download a CAD Programm, make it there(make a Square, find the center and go in 30 and 60° increments), export it to Pdf, and the zoom in on that Pdf and either you have some sort of snipping tool or you do screencapture and then of course load it up in a drawing programm and crop it out.
From there, save it as a template and use the bucket.



nigelthecuber said:


> Lmao same


How are you this good in contributing nothing to a conversation with your posts?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Apr 29, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I don't have the technology you have, but what if you download a CAD Programm, make it there(make a Square, find the center and go in 30 and 60° increments), export it to Pdf, and the zoom in on that Pdf and either you have some sort of snipping tool or you do screencapture and then of course load it up in a drawing programm and crop it out.
> From there, save it as a template and use the bucket.
> 
> 
> How are you this good in contributing nothing to a conversation with your posts?


Thank you!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

you can use this link, just change the alg for the one you will be using


```
https://cubiclealgdbimagegen.azurewebsites.net/generator?&puzzle=sq1&case=/ -3,-3 / 0,-5 / -2,0 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 0,-2 / -1,0 / 0,-3 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 0,3
```







I think you can use google spreadsheets to create an image from that address, but I have no experience to help you with that


----------



## Caden Fisher (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you can use this link, just change the alg for the one you will be using
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 29, 2022)

Another good resource: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cubeshape-image-generator-for-sq-1.50208/


----------

